# Just Made Brown High In Goju Ryu



## PhotonGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

I just made 1st kyu brown belt or brown high in Goju Ryu. That means the next promotion for me will be first degree black belt. Hopefully I will not hit a wall like the last time I was at brown high. Time to step up the training, now the real fun begins.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 19, 2022)

Congratulations!


----------



## Buka (Aug 19, 2022)

Awesome, you go brother!


----------



## Wing Woo Gar (Aug 19, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just made 1st kyu brown belt or brown high in Goju Ryu. That means the next promotion for me will be first degree black belt. Hopefully I will not hit a wall like the last time I was at brown high. Time to step up the training, now the real fun begins.


Congratulations, great work.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 19, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just made 1st kyu brown belt or brown high in Goju Ryu. That means the next promotion for me will be first degree black belt. Hopefully I will not hit a wall like the last time I was at brown high. Time to step up the training, now the real fun begins.


Congratulations!! The real fun begins and the in-depth understanding of what the kata really mean...


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2022)

Well done


----------



## _Simon_ (Aug 20, 2022)

Oh massive congratulations brother, huge achievement! Funnily I found out tonight that I'll be grading for 1st kyu in about 2 months time (Goju as well). Fun indeed!

Well done


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> I just made 1st kyu brown belt or brown high in Goju Ryu. That means the next promotion for me will be first degree black belt. Hopefully I will not hit a wall like the last time I was at brown high. Time to step up the training, now the real fun begins.


Well done.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 20, 2022)

Congratulations


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 21, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 21, 2022)

I never understood the belt system but it's his to see that you are determined to reach your goals.  I think you will be fine if you hit another walk in your progress. You got over the last wall, so you will be able to get over the next if it comes. 

Congrats on your accomplishments.  Keep looking forward.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 17, 2022)

So here is an update on my progress. As I posted back in August I made 1st Kyu in Goju Ryu, one rank away from First Degree Black Belt. My sensei has told me I need to work on some of my stances in some of my katas, particularly some of the stances in the Seiunchin kata, and that I also have to fine tune some of the techniques in the Saifa kata. Im very grateful for the feedback. I know my sensei is not going to hand me the black belt and I wouldn't want him to do that, but the important thing is that he is telling me what I need to work on to get it. Obviously I will have to do the work to earn it, my sensei is not going to magically make me so that Im able to do the techniques and katas properly even if he could, but the important thing is I know exactly what I need to work on. Hard work alone isn't enough, you need the right kind of hard work. That's where senseis come in, they tell you what kind of hard work you need.


----------



## Holmejr (Dec 17, 2022)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work. 
May I ask how long it took to reach high brown?


----------



## _Simon_ (Dec 18, 2022)

Fantastic mate, keep it up! Yeah there's a lot happening in both Saifa and Seiunchin for sure, and good that you have feedback. We have two different versions of Seiunchin we need to know for different grades so fun fun haha. Keep it up brother. Goju is an amazing art, I'm in love with it haha.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 18, 2022)

Holmejr said:


> Congratulations! Keep up the good work.
> May I ask how long it took to reach high brown?


To get from middle brown to high brown it took I believe around eight months, I would have to check the dates on my certificates to know for sure. To get from white to middle brown, I started in early 2017 so about five and a half years but that's counting the time in which I wasn't going to the dojo that much because I was busy with other stuff, and also the time during COVID when the dojo was closed along with most other businesses.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 18, 2022)

_Simon_ said:


> Fantastic mate, keep it up! Yeah there's a lot happening in both Saifa and Seiunchin for sure, and good that you have feedback. We have two different versions of Seiunchin we need to know for different grades so fun fun haha. Keep it up brother. Goju is an amazing art, I'm in love with it haha.


Well it is good Im getting feedback and that I know what I need to do to make black belt. I don't want black belt to be easy but I also want to know what I need to work on in order to get it. Its one thing for it to be hard to make black belt, which is how I would want it, but its another thing to not know why you aren't making black belt, I've had that problem before in the past.


----------



## GojuTommy (Dec 18, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> So here is an update on my progress. As I posted back in August I made 1st Kyu in Goju Ryu, one rank away from First Degree Black Belt. My sensei has told me I need to work on some of my stances in some of my katas, particularly some of the stances in the Seiunchin kata, and that I also have to fine tune some of the techniques in the Saifa kata. Im very grateful for the feedback. I know my sensei is not going to hand me the black belt and I wouldn't want him to do that, but the important thing is that he is telling me what I need to work on to get it. Obviously I will have to do the work to earn it, my sensei is not going to magically make me so that Im able to do the techniques and katas properly even if he could, but the important thing is I know exactly what I need to work on. Hard work alone isn't enough, you need the right kind of hard work. That's where senseis come in, they tell you what kind of hard work you need.


Congratulations.
Is your dojo part of a larger organization?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 19, 2022)

GojuTommy said:


> Congratulations.
> Is your dojo part of a larger organization?


No its an independent dojo, and a relatively small dojo too, although we recently got more students.


----------



## GojuTommy (Dec 19, 2022)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well it is good Im getting feedback and that I know what I need to do to make black belt. I don't want black belt to be easy but I also want to know what I need to work on in order to get it. Its one thing for it to be hard to make black belt, which is how I would want it, but its another thing to not know why you aren't making black belt, I've had that problem before in the past.





PhotonGuy said:


> No its an independent dojo, and a relatively small dojo too, although we recently got more students.


In my experience critiques about stances are an instructor’s default when they really can’t find anything to help people prove, so sounds like you’re doing pretty good.


----------

